# Broken Arrow Hunting Club-Meriwether Co.



## Glenn Ryan

Our club has acquired 200 additional acres seperate from the main tract.
We have (4) openings at this time @ $1,450 per membership for a serious QDM Club
Trophy Deer, Turkey(rights limited to approx.840 acres counting the additional 200 acres) and some Hogs.
1950 acres w/1650 in one tract. Mix of pastures, hardwoods, mature pine, young pine and clearcut.
Membership includes, lease, insurance, (14) club plots(Oats and Durana clover) w/club stands, Supplemental Feeding program(Godfreys)11 feed stations(4/1 thru 8/10),Minerals and power. 

Rules are listed below with a buck taken last year(137 & 240 lbs live weight). Can send more pictures via email.
Serious Inquiries only.
Can show property by appointment on most weekends during Turkey Season.
Membership runs from May 21,2008 thru May 20,2009

PM me, email(Ryandeerslayer@aol.com) or call Todd Pursley(Club President) 404-379-6583


2008- 2009  BROKEN ARROW DEER AND SMALL GAME LEASE



Here is a copy of the new rules and contact list. If you have any questions please call me if you have any questions.
Thanks 
Todd Pursley

 Broken Arrow Hunting Club Rules 
2008-2009
1.There is to be absolutely no damage done to any pine tree on the property. Anyone doing damage to the trees will forfeit their membership and will be held liable for any money due to the property owner.

2. Any buck harvested must be at least 125” gross for the first buck and 135”gross for the second buck. There will be a 5” grace period where no fine will not be enforced. Any buck scoring more than 5” below the minimum gross score will be charged a fine of $100.00 per inch with a maximum of $500.00. If a buck is harvested and has a BROKEN tine on one side then it will be given half credit for the same tine on the opposite side. All bucks must be scored by myself and one more member of the club, an average between the two scores will be taken. If the person harvesting the buck disagrees with the score he has the option of having his deer scored by an official scorer. If the buck then scores above the gross minimums the member will be refunded any fine he had been charged.

3. All bucks must be mounted in at least a shoulder mount regardless of the size buck.

4. There will be a $100.00 fine for and button buck killed.

5. There will not be any does off any club plot until Thanksgiving Day unless it is a food plot listed as a bow plot. Any doe that is taken off of a bow plot must be taken with a bow before Thanksgiving Day.

6. Bow plots will be Pine Hill, Little Plot, Pecan Plot, and Ray’s Plot

7. You can not walk across any food plot to get to where you want to hunt. The only exception is crossing the Airstrip to get to Pine Hill.

8. No food plot can be hunted more then two consecutive hunts.

9. Members must pin their own area prior to hunting. Any member not pinning in will result in a $25.00 fine. This is for your own safety. 

10. Members are allowed to pick one primary location. This primary be at least 300 yds. Away from any other members primary or club plot.

11. There will be no guests allowed.

12. You may bring a spouse or a minor child (full time non-working student). Any deer taken by your spouse or minor child will count towards your membership. A spouse or minor child must hunt in members primary or in the stand with the member on a club plot. The member cannot place the spouse or minor child in a stand by themselves unless its in the members primary and the member must hunt in the primary at the same time.

13. There is to be no 4-wheelers on the property during deer season unless you are retrieving a deer. There is to be no joy riding on the property in the off season.

14. There is a designated camp by the dairy barn. There is to be no cooking or camping in that dairy barn.

15. Deer harvested must be recorded on the harvest sheet and the remains must be removed from the property.

16. All state game regulations must be followed. A violation of state regulations will result in a forfeit of your membership.

17. All feed must be removed from the entire property 10 days prior to deer season. Absolutely no feed or bait of any type can be put out during deer season. Anyone doing so will forfeit their membership

18. There will be no turkey hunting on the property except for the Ousley farm, 98 tract, and the Pecan Plot area.

19. There will be a three beer maximum between hunts. Anyone drinking more than three beers between hunts is not allowed to hunt that evening. Anyone that drinks more than three beers and goes out to hunt will forfeit their membership.

20. Members are not allowed to work on their primaries during the club work days, until club work has been completed.

21. We will be implementing a two part membership this year. If you choose not to participate in the club feeding and food plot program your membership will cost an extra $150.00 a year. If you choose to participate you will be expected to put out feed on scheduled days, and help with tractor work throughout the off season.

22. Membership will run from May 20,2008 through May 19,2009.

23. If you choose to not rejoin the club all o your personal property must be removed from the property by June 20.

24. Memberships payments will be as follows:

1st payment of $450.00 due by February 15,2008
2nd payment of $500.00 due by March 15,2008
3rd payment of $500.00 due by May 15,2008

<img src="http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f143/RedStateGirl/kneel.jpg">

<img src="http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f143/RedStateGirl/side.jpg">


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Here are pictures of some of the club plots.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

*Gregs Buck*

This buck was taken in 2007.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Two does over 160 pounds were taken in 2007.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

*Link to skull found several years ago.*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=101297


----------



## Glenn Ryan

*Club*

Thanks for the interest.

All PM's have been answered.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

*Link to 2006 buck.*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=869535#post869535


----------



## flintdiver

*More..*

Here's a few more from the past 5 years . The buck in the 5th pic came off a neighboring tract.


----------



## jones

*club*

you will do much better if do not put ToddP.name on there.just kidding hope you guys have a great year.


----------



## Lost in Heard

bump


----------



## Lost in Heard

ttt


----------



## Lost in Heard

bump


----------



## flintdiver

Glenn, post a pic of your opening day gobbler ! I'd like to see it.


----------



## Glenn Ryan

*Picture*

Flintdiver,
Sent it to your email.

New member joined today. Only (3) spots remain.

All PM's have been returned.

Thanks


----------



## Lost in Heard

ttt


----------



## todd pursley

we just added 200 more acres of 2 year old clearcut about 10 miles down the road and it will not be a trophy managed tract I only ask that any deer taken off of the 200 is to be county legal


----------



## flintdiver

Right Next to Stan Thomas'( the old Flint Cattle Co. )  place off Hwy . 85, Woodbury/Raleigh area.


----------



## Glenn Ryan

*Club*

Still have (3) openings


----------



## Mudslide slim

ttt


----------



## Lost in Heard

great club guys, went all season and never got stumped on seeing deer,finally on last weekend decided to video a bowhunt and finally went 4hrs in stand with no sighting...great camp...everything you need to have a great time hunting!


----------



## todd pursley

only 2 left and got several interested but no comitments


----------



## Glenn Ryan

*Membership*

TP,

I have another potential member for us.

We are possibly down to one. Will know this weekend.


----------



## todd pursley

only one opening left


----------



## todd pursley

btt another hog killed last week. We ended up with three big gobblers taken and one coyote during turkey season


----------



## todd pursley

btt still have one opening


----------



## Meriwether Mike

A turkey from this Spring on the 200 acre tract!


----------



## sjroofer

Do you guys have any opening still for 2012-13 season?


----------

